# Would AGR have a problem?



## Rail Freak (Feb 7, 2015)

Would AGR have a problem with me making a reservation:

1 zone award DEN-ELP (staying on the train) & a 2 zone reservation ELP-STP?

The reason I ask is AGR was making forced layovers with some connections, which I never understood!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 7, 2015)

No. That one got nipped in the bud somewhat quickly.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Feb 7, 2015)

Ryan, they may have changed things since I did this, or what I did may be considered different from what Rail Freak wants to do, BUT:

I did that exact sort of thing when I traveled a few years ago, with the break at DEN (two zones BOS to DEN, and one zone DEN to BND -- had to do it this way because BOS to BND came up "no can do" at that time). When I commented to my SCA that I was actually not leaving at DEN, she said "I noticed. No problem."

So, is Rail Freak's trip considered outside the rules for some reason like that "circle trip" thing?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 7, 2015)

Sorry, I wasn't more clear - I meant "No (AGR wouldn't have a problem with that). That one (the stupid forced layover crap) got nipped in the bud somewhat quickly".


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 7, 2015)

Just got off the phone. No Can Do!!!! Makes no sense to me, though!!! Why make me get off the train & spend $$$ for a hotel before continuing on my way????!!!!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 7, 2015)

Why did they say they couldn't do it?


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 7, 2015)

Not a valid connection. I've tried this for years, makes no sense! Why make me get off the train for days!!!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 7, 2015)

What isn't the valid connection?

Edit: Are you trying DEN-EMY-LAX on the CZ and CS? That isn't a published route, that's your problem. Doesn't have anything to do with the forced overnight.


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 7, 2015)

DEN-ELP-STP! I'm as baffled as you!


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm trying --- DEN - Rat - lax - ELP -STP


----------



## Ryan (Feb 7, 2015)

So what connection specifically did they say was invalid?


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 7, 2015)

ELP! All I have to do is stay on the damn train!!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 7, 2015)

That should work with a work around as follows:

One Zone Award:

Denver-Raton. Thruway Bus

Raton-LAX. SWC #3

LAX-ELP. Sunset Ltd #2

Separate Two Zone Award you'll change Sleepers in ELP to rear of Train)

ELP-CHI. TE#422

CHI-WAS. CL#30

WAS-ORL. SM#97

ORL-STP. Thruway (#30-#91 connection not currently allowed)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 7, 2015)

Rail Freak said:


> ELP! All I have to do is stay on the damn train!!!!


See my work around solution!!


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 7, 2015)

That's exactly what I wanted to do!!!!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 7, 2015)

Try again, and ask for a lead or supervisor:

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/amtrak-guest-rewards/1478346-recent-forced-stopover-rule-agr-3.html



> Thank you, PHLviaUS. We do try our best to maintain a presence here and follow up on requests while balancing numerous other priorities.
> 
> There is no forced stopover rule. The redemption guidelines stand as published. The call center leadership has been instructed to allow multiple redemptions to be booked with no forced overnight, as long as each individual redemption follows the guidelines (i.e. published route). If you call to book such an itinerary and are told an overnight stay is required between two redemptions, please ask for a lead agent or a supervisor.


If that doesn't work, shoot him a PM and he'll crack some skulls. This is bullish-t.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 7, 2015)

Rail Freak said:


> That's exactly what I wanted to do!!!!


Note that its allowed on Amtrak.com and it also shows riding the Cardinal which involves a thruway ride to Charlottesville!
So if you book it as two separate awards, use different agents, it should work fine!

I didn't try the forced layover in NOL and the Crescent to WAS, but that might get you the Silver Star to TPA if it's allowed ??


----------



## Ryan (Feb 7, 2015)

jimhudson said:


> use different agents, it should work fine!


He shouldn't have to do that - I'd push (and hard) to get it done properly by one agent. The whole point of publishing rules is to stop crap like this.


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 7, 2015)

RyanS said:


> Try again, and ask for a lead or supervisor:
> 
> http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/amtrak-guest-rewards/1478346-recent-forced-stopover-rule-agr-3.html
> 
> ...


A little angry Ryan?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 7, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 7, 2015)

Ryan: I know you are correct, but an agent might pull the this a circular routing and insist that he take the CZ to CHI/Cap to WAS/SM to ORL and a Thruway to STP!!

My work around will work,I and others have used it on different routings

and it's not cheating, still same # of AGR points!

Be interesting to see if he can make it work without AGR insider help!


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 7, 2015)

You think Ryan is ANGRY?????


----------



## oregon pioneer (Feb 7, 2015)

FWIW, I did it as two separate awards, with a single agent. The agent did not say "this is not a valid connection."

The agent DID say that the roomette I occupied into DEN was "not available" leaving DEN, and she couldn't see why. I suggested we compolete the reservation for both awards, and then see what we could do with the roomette numbers so I would not have to switch. The roomette was magically freed-up when the reservation was completed, and she was able to modify the reservation to keep me in the same roomette all the way.

Which leads me to wonder: the CZ is all one train number, no "connection" is necessary. Did you request two different train numbers for the TE? What if you actually booked the same train number into and out of El Paso? Because I think the system is set up so you can't be booked on two trains the same day without a "valid connection" (one hour or more).

Yes, it's b.s. that you can't get the reservation to just stay on the same train. I know there's a way to do it.


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 7, 2015)

I didnt mention any train #s, I dont care if I have to change roomettes (which sounds ridiculous). All I want to do is take a Land Cruise from DEN to STP, via DEN-ELP-STP, which seems to be doable except for the fact that Amtrak, for some reason, has a problem with it!!!


----------



## oregon pioneer (Feb 7, 2015)

Well if it was me, I'd call back and (with a different agent) very patiently explain that I know it's possible, can we try a few options? If you don't get satisfaction, then ask for a supervisor.

I just checked Amtrak's system, and they gave me several options for the trip (with "connection" in ELP on a single day). If Arrow says you can do it, they should give it to you as an award.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 7, 2015)

You should definitely say that you want to do two redemptions, one from DEN-ELP and then a second from ELP-STP.

The rules even specifically state: "Where a desired itinerary does not exist as a single published route, the trip must be constructed as a series of published routes using multiple redemptions."

Doesn't say anywhere that there has to be a period of time between redemptions.


----------



## me_little_me (Feb 7, 2015)

Whatever you do if you call back, do so in late evening. The agents seem to have lots of time and will even chat with you about other things. They seem to really want to help.

Of course, have all your info ready.


----------

